# Hard to say no.



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got an FB message saying "hi, I was told you may be able to help. I have 6 kittens that I need to rehome asap and was hoping you could foster. My cat had them and I can't afford them" I had to say "sorry I am not in the position to foster kittens at this time but you can contact ***** who also fosters and may have an open spot for them. Also the local shelter does a low cost spay and I'm sure could work with you to get mom cat fixed". It was hard to say no. But I can't do SIX more mouths to feed. Plus my dads annoyed with Smokey and anxious for me to find him a home and Smokey could NOT handle the kittens. Casey would be fine I believe. Plus a lot of times in spring/summer I end up with a few kittens and that's enough for my dad and my wallet!! I feel better that the person I recommend does have an open spot for them as her last foster was adopted a few weeks ago. She(person with kittens) understood I didn't have the spare money to get all to the vet, get shots, feed them all,toys ,more litter etc. Also I don't foster through a shelter. My name kind of got thrown in the "pot" when I took in stray kittens and helped a few more since then. So I don't have help with the vet bills. I wish I could win the lottery some days! 

Other fosters who foster by themselves or through a shelter do you find some days you just want to break down? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I foster through a local rescue, so I set my upper limit at 6 cats and that's it... when one gets adopted, there is room for another.

BUT.... that's 6 adults, the line get very fuzzy during kitten season... I had up to 15 cats with 9 baby kittens (one one mama, so I was bottle feeding regularly to help her out!). And it is really hard when you are at the upper limit and hear about the abused cat that just came in and really needs foster care because of the awful life it had prior to being picked up.  Luckily, through the rescue I don't hear about all of the poor cats that need foster homes and if they really want to place one with me, they work to get one of my cats adopted. I guess I'm the only one that takes bonded pairs or behavioral issue kitties of 15 foster homes that work with the rescue and one of two that will take kittens. I'm glad I don't hear all of the stories of cats that need foster care when I don't have room... it's so sad, but you can't help them all!

It sucks, but don't feel bad - you can only do what you can do.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

In my city's case, our local shelter will never turn away a surrendered animal, and we don't euthanize adoptable for space. Kittens are highly adoptable and there are many fosters willing to take them in. 

You did the right thing Dicesmom. Know your limits - and especially know the limits and respect the wishes of those that pay the rent, provide the resources, or have to live with them also. Contact your local city shelter and see what their policy is for situations like this. That way the next time someone calls trying to get you to take in unwanted animals you will have a viable POC with information that is tangible.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Marcia said:


> In my city's case, our local shelter will never turn away a surrendered animal, and we don't euthanize adoptable for space. Kittens are highly adoptable and there are many fosters willing to take them in.
> 
> You did the right thing Dicesmom. Know your limits - and especially know the limits and respect the wishes of those that pay the rent, provide the resources, or have to live with them also. Contact your local city shelter and see what their policy is for situations like this. That way the next time someone calls trying to get you to take in unwanted animals you will have a viable POC with information that is tangible.


My town doesn't have a shelter but there is one in a differant town that we use for strays dogs. They don't take in cats from other towns just the one there located in there very kigh kill though. There is one shelter that usually tries abs finds room or if not asks other rescues for you,and they have a foster program. I forgot to tell her about that except for the low spay they have. I'll have to remember next time! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

